# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Help with identifying

## stigspics

Can anyone help me identify this amphibian I pictured in woodland near tavira Portugal on 7/11/2014

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  Do you have a photo of frog from the side?  Think could be an Iberian Green Frog; but would like more photo to be certain  :Smile:  .

----------


## stigspics

> Hello and welcome to FF!  Do you have a photo of frog from the side?  Think could be an Iberian Green Frog; but would like more photo to be certain  .


Sorry but that is the only picture I got as the little fella was pretty keen to get away from me and refused to pose nicely ! I did not try to detain him or move his as I did not want to distress him too much.

----------


## dj1

RANA PEREZI or southern marsh frog found through out the Iberian peninsula, I saw some in a fountain in  the very center of Albufuara once way back in the early 1980's. t could have been reclassified since then though.

----------


## Carlos

> RANA PEREZI or southern marsh frog found through out the Iberian peninsula, I saw some in a fountain in  the very center of Albufuara once way back in the early 1980's. t could have been reclassified since then though.


It's been renamed _Pelophylax perezi_; can see description in link provided on my previous post (no. 2).

----------

